#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Buddha Tattoo's

## SiLeakHunt

I've been considering having a tattoo recently, not one of the Sak Yantra's done by a monk at Wat Bang Pra but a picture of a Buddhist deity Manjushri, I was wondering how Thai's would react to that, has anyone got similar tattoos, do Thais see that sort of thing as sacriligious ?

Cheers

----------


## Scottish Gary

The last time i got tattooed in Thailand there was a Welsh guy in the shop at the same time. He wanted a buddha tattoo on his shin. The tattooist told him he wouldn't do it as a leg tattoo is to near the feet.
My Thai wife couldnt understand why somebody would want a Buddhist tattoo if they are not Buddhist. I get the impression Thais see them on farangs as a source of amusment.

----------


## duggie

i had one done in october and found every thai i met loved it, but also it should be done as high up as possiable and from what i could make out it would be seeing as disrespect to have one done low

----------


## kingwilly

> from what i could make out it would be seeing as disrespect to have one done low


so one one my ass cheeks is probably not a good idea ?

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Originally Posted by duggie
> 
> from what i could make out it would be seeing as disrespect to have one done low
> 
> 
> so one one my ass cheeks is probably not a good idea ?


Probably not - better get one on your forehead instead.............

----------


## Scottish Gary

Has anyone hear had a Sak Yant tattoo done?

----------


## mordred

If you do a little research in Sak Yant you will find that some Thai people take it very seriously.  My girl told me some believe that if you don't adhere to the rules of the tattoo it can bring you bad luck.  Some people get animal tattoos and they believe this animal protects them and the animal spirit can manifest itself in the human making him do all sorts of terrible things.  

Check out this link for more information on meanings behind the forms and people who you can see in Thailand to get one:

Ajarn Anek - ??????????? ?????? | Sak Yant Thai Temple Tattoos

----------


## Scottish Gary

> If you do a little research in Sak Yant you will find that some Thai people take it very seriously. My girl told me some believe that if you don't adhere to the rules of the tattoo it can bring you bad luck. Some people get animal tattoos and they believe this animal protects them and the animal spirit can manifest itself in the human making him do all sorts of terrible things. 
> 
> Check out this link for more information on meanings behind the forms and people who you can see in Thailand to get one:
> 
> Ajarn Anek - ??????????? ?????? | Sak Yant Thai Temple Tattoos


 Ive looked at a few thing on line about Sak Yant. I read one article that said if you dont adhere to the disiiplines and priciples it can bring havoc into your life. 
If you believe in that kind of thing its a serious undertaking to get a Sak Yant done. 
Thanks for the link.

----------


## Beadle

> I get the impression Thais see them on farangs as a source of amusment.


Other farangs do too.  :Smile:

----------


## kfjvkjvk

> My Thai wife couldnt understand why somebody would want a Buddhist tattoo if they are not Buddhist. I get the impression Thais see them on farangs as a source of amusment.


How did she know he wasn't Buddhist?

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Originally Posted by Scottish Gary
> 
> 
> My Thai wife couldnt understand why somebody would want a Buddhist tattoo if they are not Buddhist. I get the impression Thais see them on farangs as a source of amusment.
> 
> 
> How did she know he wasn't Buddhist?


 I told her and how did i know ?
The fact he was half pissed said to me ''oh your a jock then you will hate the fuckin English as well then'' sort of gave the game away.

----------


## Blake7

> Some people get animal tattoos and they believe this animal protects them and the animal spirit can manifest itself in the human making him do all sorts of terrible things.


so what does it mena when a thai girl has a butterfly tattooed on her hip?

----------


## mordred

> Originally Posted by mordred
> 
> 
>  Some people get animal tattoos and they believe this animal protects them and the animal spirit can manifest itself in the human making him do all sorts of terrible things. 
> 
> 
> 
> so what does it mena when a thai girl has a butterfly tattooed on her hip?


You'd have to ask the girl.  I'm willing to bet it has something to do with pollination.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

> Originally Posted by Scottish Gary
> 
> I get the impression Thais see them on farangs as a source of amusment.
> 
> 
> Other farangs do too.


 
Back to plan A then "LOVE" and "HATE" on my knuckles and a dotted line round my neck with "Cut Here"

Cheers

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Originally Posted by Beadle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Scottish Gary
> ...


 Once you get them done get yourself down the Bollocks. You will get a round of applause.  :Smile: 

Ive seen some cracking buddhist tattoos on farangs. I wouldnt give a flying fuck what anyone thought. Like any tat if your happy with the work then its worth it.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

> Originally Posted by SiLeakHunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Beadle
> ...


 
I thought the Bollocks was no longer !

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by Beadle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Scottish Gary
> ...


You going to turn into a creepy Southern US preacher cum serial killer, too?

----------


## kingwilly

> so what does it mena when a thai girl has a butterfly tattooed on her hip?


depends on what you want....

a good time = good news

a loving faithful g/f = bad news


hows China btw ?

----------


## Scottish Gary

> I thought the Bollocks was no longer !


 The last i heard it had closed for renovation and was reopening as a sports bar.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

Just spoke to a bloke who's been there more recently than me Chirs & Jeff are no longer there it's been bought by a fellow from Stockport they've ripped the soul out and put in white tiles and leather seats.

I heard Jeff was back in the UK, not too sure about Chris.

Cheers

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Just spoke to a bloke who's been there more recently than me Chris & Jeff are no longer there it's been bought by a fellow from Stockport they've ripped the soul out and put in white tiles and leather seats.
> 
> I heard Jeff was back in the UK, not too sure about Chris.
> 
> Cheers


 Its sounds like the end of a Pattaya institution. I cant imagine the place with tiles and leather seats. It was its raw charm that made it what it was.
The place was always going to be associated with Chris and all that scene so i suppose if he is no longer their the new owner is just as well to start a fresh. 
It will be interesting to see what kind of crowd if any will be attracted to the place now and if he continues to use the Bollocks name.
 Im over in Pattaya in 2 weeks. I might pop around and have a look.

cheers for the info

----------


## SiLeakHunt

for want of a better word it was my "local" for a while when i was in Pattaya.

----------


## November Rain

> Originally Posted by SiLeakHunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Beadle
> ...


Lots of nice British men with slight criminal tendencies sporting that particular look, too.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by SiLeakHunt
> ...


2:38 on the clock if you want to cut to the chase:

----------


## Beadle

> Its sounds like the end of a Pattaya institution.


Good riddance.




> The place was always going to be associated with Chris and all that scene


What scene? Fat bald Brit men running around pavement dancing at the football?

----------

